

Microsoft launches Hotmail app for Android - sathishmanohar
http://www.fonearena.com/blog/42669/microsoft-launches-hotmail-app-for-android.html

======
Bishop6
A little late Microsoft. I guess better late than never. Oh wait...noone uses
hotmail.

I'd be surprised if anyone endured hotmail this long, let alone logged in all
this time from their android browser.

------
stephenr
Why? Surely android has a built in mail client and a built in contacts app,
that can connect to servers over imap, exchange, etc?

